# Waterline: Greasepaint Stick VS Technakohl and Fluidline (test with pics)



## Alty (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok ladies (and gents? are there any gents here?), as some of you know I just got my first Greasepaint Stick and wanted to see how it worked on the waterline. 
  	I have very watery eyes, nothing lasts on my waterline, I tried a lot of different things, waterproof liners, guerlain's kohl, original egyptian kohl, nothing really works for me  
  	The best products I found until now are MAC's technakohl (in graphblack, I have one in a dark plum color and it doesn't even show on my waterline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and fluidline, but I must say I use technakohl more often because it's easier to apply.

  	So I thought a comparison test would be the best way to find out if greasepaint is really so much better.
  	I took photos to show you the results.

  	Now, I did two tests, on two different days.

  	On day one I compared Greasepaint Stick in Slick Black to Technakohl Liner in Graphblack.
  	I wasn't wearing any other makeup, so you're basically looking at a closeup of my dark circles, please be kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I applied the liners around 10.00 am, took the first photos around 10.15 and the other ones when I noticed differences in the mirror (smudging progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) around 2.00 pm I had to go out so the test had to stop. I know most of you probably wear your makeup for the whole working day, way longer than 4 hours, but I bet most of you don't end up with their makeup as smudged as mine in 4 hours, so you can probably consider this an 8-10 hours test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Technakohl Liner applies more evenly but you need to go over and over to achieve intensity. It isn't as black as the GPS.
  	GPS is a bit tricky to apply since the stick is quite big. It's not as creamy as the other two products, it tends to separate "in bits", if it ends up on your lower lashes, it makes some sort of "mascara goops".


  	On day two I compared Greasepaint Stick in Slick Black to Fluidline in Blacktrack.
  	This time I had the decency to use some concealer and mascara as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Instead of taking pictures "randomly" when I saw differences in the mirror, I took them every hour for six hours.


  	On both days I lined both my lower&upper waterline, to avoid the "transfer" of product on the upper waterline. I didn't use anything to set the liners. Of course I didn't do any touch-ups, normally I would clean the smudges from time to time, in this case I didn't.

  	I know looking so closely at a single eye may be a little creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry if any of you will have nightmares.

  	Ok, no more talking, pics to you:



*Day One: Greasepaint Stick in Slick Black VS Technakohl Liner in Graphblack*

















  	40 minutes later


















  	Greasepaint is starting to fade a little bit from the outer corner, technakohl looks ok.


*After 1 hour 50 mins*













  	And finally


















  	In a couple pics I pulled my lower lid a little bit to show the areas where the color faded.

  	Technakohl clearly doesn't have the intensity of GPS, it fades a little less but it does smudge a bit.
  	GPS doesn't smudge but it comes off in bits, and some of them end up under the eyes (in some pics I could see them on my cheekbones).




*Day two: Greasepaint Stick in Slick BlackVS Fluidline in Blacktrack*
















  	this time I was a bit more careful and didn't end up with all the goops on my lower lashes. It seems the GPS is a bit more intense than the fluidline, don't you think?



*After 1 hour*








  	GPS is visibly fading from the corner, fluidline just a tiny bit



*After 2 hours*
















  	Fluidline still resists better than GPS, but it's starting to smudge a bit in the corners.


*After 3 hours*
















  	As you can see I had a tear in my fluidline eye (bad idea cooking during the test, onions aren't good for your eyes) and it visibly smudged in the corner.


*After 4 hours*


















*After 5 hours*









  	here's a pic of both eyes from a more "real life" distance





  	Fluidline's smudge is now clearly cisible and not nice. greasepaint looks less intense though.


*After 6 hours*




















  	So what do you think?
  	I like that Greasepaint Stick doesn't smudge, I hate those smudges in the outer corners of my eyes that make me look like a raccoon. 
  	It does disappear quite soon though...

  	I really wouldn't know what's best


----------



## s_lost (Nov 21, 2010)

Great review, Alty!!!

  	Nothing really works on my waterline, so I can't give different ideas. But I think GPS is best, if you can check the mirror during the day to reapply (or apply a pencil over it).


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2010)

great in depth review! thanks! i'm actually surprised that the GPS didn't last that long  however i do know what you mean about it kind of seperating and coming off in bits. i think the first time i used it on my waterline i commented that when i removed it it kinda came off in balls and that is what it looks like on you. i think ultimately the GPS is more intence than the fluidline and technakohl and for me it certaintly lasts alot longer than the other two.


----------



## tthelwell (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking the time to do some a detailed review 

  	The only thing that works for me is Loreal HIP Cream Eyeliner. It has a dry texture so it stays put for a good 8 hours or more for me.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow Alty! Thank you for spending so much time on an in-depth review- this was amazing!

  	I'm surprised at how they all faded so quickly. I guess I'm used to my UD 24/7. But, when I use Smolder on the waterline, it smudges like there is no tomorrow, so all three of these certainly look better.


----------



## Alty (Nov 22, 2010)

thank you girls, I'm glad you found it interesting


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 22, 2010)

What a great review and awesome pics! 
  	Thank you for all your time and effort to help out Specktrettes


----------



## liba (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work putting this comparison together!

  	GPS has been the winner for me because all other pencils smudge like the dickens on me. Only the GPS stays in place all day for me without smudging, but i have to be careful not to get any on the lashes when I put it on the lower waterline since any of those little bits will crumble and melt. What I do is just clean off my lower lashes with a q-tip if I get GPS on them - before I apply mascara - and then I'm all good.

  	I still haven't tried fluidline in the water line. I only had one color I got years ago - a bright blue that I never cared for, since it went on kind of sheer and uneven even on my lids. Plus, I've never liked the idea of using a brush on the waterline for some reason - I guess I figured I'd poke myself or get a hair stuck in my eye.  I love that peacock green fluidline coming with the Mickey Contractor collection, but I'm probably going to pass on it and hope we see a similar color in a GPS, Pearlglide or Kohl Power.


----------



## Alty (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, I know you're not supposed to put glitter on your waterline, but this is my eye after almost 5 (yes, five) hours with black swan pearlglide intense eyeliner.












  	This is to give you an idea of how it looked 5 hours ago:











  	I'm considering a few backups


----------



## pinguina (Dec 5, 2010)

Black Swan is beautiful... I love the pearlglides! Thanks for the review!


----------



## January (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for this! We have the exact same eye color... complete with the green with the brown burst... it kind of freaked me out


----------



## Alty (Dec 7, 2010)

January said:


> Thank you so much for this! We have the exact same eye color... complete with the green with the brown burst... it kind of freaked me out



 	Lol. Too bad most people just see them as "brown" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless I'm in direct sunlight.
  	Nothing wrong with brown eyes of course but mine are not just brown, they're multi-color


----------



## January (Dec 7, 2010)

January said:


> Lol. Too bad most people just see them as "brown"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Really?? Most people consider mine green  but I consider them multicolored too


----------

